# Creation - Rob Horvath



## lee (Nov 20, 2010)

Will definitely have a listen to your stuff when I get home from work. Cant wait really, since this seems like a really cool concept!

/Johnny


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 21, 2010)

Conratulations and good luck on your nominations... 

Let me know when you do 'Evolution'


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats on your nominations and best of luck!


----------



## Allegra (Nov 21, 2010)

Rob...
Just purchased your "Creation" in hard copy...excited to receive after playing excerpts on cdbaby. Wow!

Definitely want this in my library...good luck with nomination!

Allegra


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 22, 2010)

robh @ Mon Nov 22 said:


> @ Christian:
> "Evolution" would take way . . . too . . . much . . . time.



hehe...nice one


----------

